# Front Brake Pads



## sirjohnius (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi,

I recently purchased a new pair of front brake pads from Napa Auto Parts. My friend was about to change them when he noticed that the brake pads were slightly different (left one is the Napa brake pad, right one is the original Nissan brake pad). Are these two interchangeable or do I need to go back to Napa and return it? I'm not that knowledgeable about cars at all, so any advice will help. The car is a 2015 Nissan Rouge Select (not AWD). Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those are pads for a 2015 Nissan Rogue. The pads for a 2015 Rogue Select are different and are like the old one you have in your hand. These NAPA pads will work on your Rogue Select:

NAPA Premium Ceramic # SS SS8449X
NAPA Ultra Premium Ceramic # UP UP8449X
NAPA Proformer Ceramic # PFB PF8449X

They also might have:

Akebono # AKE ASP1338 or # AKE ACT1338

I usually get my brake from Rockauto.com. More selection and much better pricing.


----------



## Jhv357 (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a story to tell,I was in a gas station shop years ago with my 1998 Altima GLE.
They we’re changing my front pads and i was waiting for the local part store to deliver the part.
The guy changing the pads was starting the job and i walked by him to see what he was doing and he had 1 new pad with a old one not that worn ,you know how sometimes the pad wear uneven. So if I didn’t walk to his location he would of switched one new one old pad on my car.
I guess they save one side and cheated other people till they make a set??
Crazy what mechanic will do to make money.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Jhv357 said:


> I have a story to tell,I was in a gas station shop years ago with my 1998 Altima GLE.
> They we’re changing my front pads and i was waiting for the local part store to deliver the part.
> The guy changing the pads was starting the job and i walked by him to see what he was doing and he had 1 new pad with a old one not that worn ,you know how sometimes the pad wear uneven. So if I didn’t walk to his location he would of switched one new one old pad on my car.
> I guess they save one side and cheated other people till they make a set??
> Crazy what mechanic will do to make money.


Yeh, you do run across some of those "slippery" repair shops now and then. Got to be vigilant with this pandemic going on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I had the brief and unfortunate experience of working for a real crook who owned a repair shop in NJ. He once had a GM dropped off that wouldn't start because of a dead battery. He told the customer that it needed an alternator (which was fine and he knew that) and a battery. So, he installed the new battery. Then, he removed the old alternator, sandblasted it, blew out the media with compressed air and then spray painted the pulley and put the alternator back on the car! Another time, a woman dropped off an old, Dodge van with a slipping transmission. A rubber cooling hose was leaking pretty bad. He fixed the hose, topped off the transmission fluid and confirmed it shifted okay. He called the customer and said it needed a transmission and sold the job. So, he put the van up on a lift and had his son pressure-wash the transmission. They then painted the transmission blue while on the vehicle and returned it to the customer, saying they installed a remanufactured unit. I was there about 3-months and decided it best to move on!


----------

